# Niang fidanzato ufficialmente col trans Rodriguez.



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.

Questa la versione di Rodriguez.


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Agosto 2017)

Degrado.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2017)

Madonna santa...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Cristo santo.

Ma sono ammesso i matrimoni uomo/trans?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Agosto 2017)

E questo doveva andare in Russia?


----------



## Roccoro (31 Agosto 2017)

Ecco, che si porti Guendalina li con sé a Torino e che non si facciano mai più rivedere!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Che zozzeria...fosse stato gay non ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma con un trans è proprio una cosa strana...un maschio con le tette in pratica.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2017)

Si ricomincia....
Niang ormai è un disco rotto.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.



Secondo me non è vero, ma se fosse vero...

Blah, non voglio pensarci
Comunque un motivo in più per mandarlo via


----------



## DrHouse (31 Agosto 2017)

dai, questa\o mesi fa ha scritto che se la faceva con donnarumma...
io ci andrei cauto...


----------



## pablog1585 (31 Agosto 2017)

Vabbè ma chissenefrega può anche accoppiarsi con i cavalli, fosse forte lo terrei cmq, se è scarso va ceduto.


----------



## Smarx10 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma solo a me non ne frega assolutamente nulla? Mah..


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.
> 
> Questa la versione di Rodriguez.



Della sua vita privata non potrebbe interessarmene di meno


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2017)

ma sticazzi non ce li mettiamo?


----------



## Black (31 Agosto 2017)

ok, abbiamo capito cosa devono presentare stasera al live. Passiamo alle cose formali?.... attenzione perchè sarà vietato ai minori


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> dai, questa\o mesi fa ha scritto che se la faceva con donnarumma...
> io ci andrei cauto...



.


----------



## Wildbone (31 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me non ne frega assolutamente nulla? Mah..



Siamo in due. Non mi scandalizza né mi fa pensare che Niang sia "sbagliato".
L'importante, per lui, è che la sua vita privata non abbia ripercussioni negative sul suo lavoro. Come del resto sarebbe un problema per chiunque.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma chissene. Certo fosse vero capisco perché non voleva andare on Russia e gli darei anche ragione.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.
> 
> Questa la versione di Rodriguez.


Razzi suoi non me ne può fregare di meno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2017)

Avete presente in "Soprano's", quando scoprono che Vito Spatafore è dell'altra sponda, cosa gli fanno? Mi immagino tipo Mirabelli che organizza una spedizione punitiva


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Ma chissene. Certo fosse vero capisco perché non voleva andare on Russia e gli darei anche ragione.



Probabilissimo


----------



## Maximo (31 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahah, fossi in lui sparirei dall'Italia, altro che voler restare al Milan


----------



## Milanista (31 Agosto 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Avete presente in "Soprano's", quando scoprono che Vito Spatafore è dell'altra sponda, cosa gli fanno? Mi immagino tipo Mirabelli che organizza una spedizione punitiva



Ahahah ottima citazione! 

Che degrado ragazzi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

saranno pure fatti suoi ma per farsi montare da sto ibrido questo ci ha fatto perdere soldi che non vedremo mai più...e qualcuno qui vuole reintegrarlo


----------



## ScArsenal83 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.
> 
> Questa la versione di Rodriguez.





Evviva l'ammmmore..... tanto fin quando il c.ulo è quello degli altri........


----------



## krull (31 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia...degno di Raiola


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

A me interessa solo che se ne vada


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2017)

No ma se non ci danno 20 teniamolo, è meglio....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma che davvero? Vediamo la sua reazione perchè credo sarebbe la prima volta nella storia.


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Agosto 2017)

Per me può fidanzarsi anche con un cavallo, frega niente di ste cose


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Siamo in due. Non mi scandalizza né mi fa pensare che Niang sia "sbagliato".
> L'importante, per lui, è che la sua vita privata non abbia ripercussioni negative sul suo lavoro. Come del resto sarebbe un problema per chiunque.



Beh, scarso era e scarso resterà, questo sicuro!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Saranno fatti loro.

Per me ognuno è assolutamente libero di stare con il genere che gli pare.

Mi fanno più impressione quelli che trattano gli animali domestici come figli.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Dove è l'immagine del tipo che urla GAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY


----------



## Anguus (31 Agosto 2017)

Il degrado sta in chi da adito a queste notizie e chi vuole soltanto aggiungere pepe sulla situazione, come se eventualmente avere una relazione con un trans sia motivo di insulti o altro! Se fosse vero non vedo dove stia il problema e come possa essere legato al giudizio sul calciatore.


----------



## Anguus (31 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Saranno fatti loro.
> 
> Per me ognuno è assolutamente libero di stare con il genere che gli pare.
> 
> Mi fanno più impressione quelli che trattano gli animali domestici come figli.


Quoto ogni sillaba.


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per me può fidanzarsi anche con un cavallo, frega niente di ste cose



Dici? allora credo si sia appena fidanzato con un cavallo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.
> 
> Questa la versione di Rodriguez.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.
> 
> Questa la versione di Rodriguez.



Auguri


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Agosto 2017)

Adesso capisco perché non voglia lasciare Milano...


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2017)

meno male temevo si trattasse di Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## James Watson (31 Agosto 2017)

Saranno anche un po' razzi loro...


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me non ne frega assolutamente nulla? Mah..


.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2017)

Cuea


----------



## Scii95 (31 Agosto 2017)

Non me ne può fregare di meno della sua vita privata, l'importante è che sparisca dal Milan!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Scii95 ha scritto:


> Non me ne può fregare di meno della sua vita privata, l'importante è che sparisca dal Milan!



Manco a me frega, comunque è fidanzato con una tipa in Francia, era per questo che non voleva andare in Russia.


----------



## ps18ps (31 Agosto 2017)

Scii95 ha scritto:


> Non me ne può fregare di meno della sua vita privata, l'importante è che sparisca dal Milan!



verissimo. poi può stare con chi più gli garba


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.
> 
> Questa la versione di Rodriguez.



Fidanzati pure con un cane, basta che te ne vai.. te prego


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Il degrado sta in chi da adito a queste notizie e chi vuole soltanto aggiungere pepe sulla situazione, come se eventualmente avere una relazione con un trans sia motivo di insulti o altro! Se fosse vero non vedo dove stia il problema e come possa essere legato al giudizio sul calciatore.


----------



## Eziomare (31 Agosto 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Il degrado sta in chi da adito a queste notizie e chi vuole soltanto aggiungere pepe sulla situazione, come se eventualmente avere una relazione con un trans sia motivo di insulti o altro! Se fosse vero non vedo dove stia il problema e come possa essere legato al giudizio sul calciatore.


Vergognati! Buonista e radical chic!


----------



## Coccosheva81 (31 Agosto 2017)

Adesso sai che bel threesome con N'kulou


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2017)

se è felice con sta guendalina fa bene a starci......si vive una volta sola.....


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.
> 
> Questa la versione di Rodriguez.



Eh be ecco perché no alla Russia.. sta Trans sarebbe finita nei Kulag.


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2017)

Scii95 ha scritto:


> Non me ne può fregare di meno della sua vita privata, l'importante è che sparisca dal Milan!


Quoto



Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.
> 
> Questa la versione di Rodriguez.



Si dovrebbe dire la trans perché lei si ritiene donna, suppongo. Detto ciò a noi delle sue scelte nella vita privata dovrebbe interessare ben poco,non è da questo che si giudica un calciatore o una persona in generale. A me interessa che se ne vada perché in campo è inutile,tutto qui.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eh be ecco perché no alla Russia.. sta Trans sarebbe finita nei Kulag.


 

Meno male che son problemi di Cairo adesso


----------



## IDRIVE (31 Agosto 2017)

Se davvero vai a Torino, caro M'Baye, tieni d'occhio la tua compagna (o compagno? Mah...) da quelle parti gira un certo Lapo Elkann che con quei generi ha diciamo così... un certo feeling.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente ci leviamo da torno anche quest'altra testa di melma.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.
> 
> Questa la versione di Rodriguez.




Auguri e figli maschi


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Se davvero vai a Torino, caro M'Baye, tieni d'occhio la tua compagna (o compagno? Mah...) da quelle parti gira un certo Lapo Elkann che con quei generi ha diciamo così... un certo feeling.


----------



## Gas (31 Agosto 2017)

Certo, lo sput****a ovunque rovinandolo e poi si fidanzano. Siiiicuro.


----------



## sacchino (31 Agosto 2017)

Ora lo faranno giocare con 2 palle


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ora lo faranno giocare con 2 palle



Due palle e una bandierina.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Agosto 2017)

Attento mbaye che li a Torino rischi che Lapo te la rubi LOL


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Agosto 2017)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Auguri e figli maschi



Con i soldi che ha si può comprare tutti i figli che vuole ...


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2017)

La Boldrini ha già pronta una medaglia per la trans che ha fatto outing


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il (la?) trans Guandalina Rodriguez ha annunciato sui social l'ufficialità del fidanzamento col calciatore del Milan M'Baye Niang.
> 
> Questa la versione di Rodriguez.



questa è semplicemente in cerca di notorietà. E cmq è bruttissima.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Agosto 2017)

_*Guendalina e il Toro - featuring Niang.*_


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Settembre 2017)

Niang detto Salvatore Conte... 
a parte la battuta..sono fatti suoi e certo non va giudicato per questo.. peró la sua vita privata ha inciso pesantemente su quella lavorativa. Sto femminiello è anni fa schifo, e abbiam pure rimesso soldi perchè sto ciuccia manici in russia non ci poteva andare...maledetto


----------



## neversayconte (1 Settembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Certo, lo sput****a ovunque rovinandolo e poi si fidanzano. Siiiicuro.



anche secondo me non ha senso. 
avrebbe senso l'esatto contrario.


----------

